
Comcast blocking Cloud 9 online IDE - fahimulhaq
https://status.c9.io/#
======
fahimulhaq
Here's the status message (posting for posterity)

"Investigating - It appears Comcast is blocking our domain name and all
Comcast users in the USA may be affected. We're trying all available channels
to get the site unblocked. Please see [https://community.c9.io/t/cant-
access-c9-io-comcast/14834](https://community.c9.io/t/cant-access-c9-io-
comcast/14834) for more information. Mar 30, 02:25 UTC"

